# Slingshot with pocket knife in handle



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

My daughetr asked for a knife blade in the handle of her slingshot. I used a Svord Peasant knife from New Zealand to make the catty. It looks great, works well and is reall versatile. Used Jarrah an Austarlian hardwood.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool!!!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Very neat! Well thought out design to.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That came out nice


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's got it! Man what a useful idea. Clean a squirrel you shot, self defense, picking your toe nails waiting for a squirrel...all good. Nice idea. another James Bond slingshot. I'm waiting for a .22 cal zip gun in handle SS...anyone game? I can't get .22 rimfire ammo or I'd have made one by now. Why hasn't anyone incorporated a small LED flashlight in a handle? Not for seeing the target necessarily but just for kicks.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

We've thought about doing something like this too. Glad someone followed through with it. I love your design because of the shape the handle is already there for the knife. Very clean looking. It's hard to tell by the pic but I bet you could get more blade in that handle if you wanted to as well.


----------

